# MILLER LITE MACK ATTACK



## Tide In Knots

I am proud to announce that Miller Lite has agreed to assume the title sponsor role for what was formerly referred to as the Perdido Key Mack Attack. I am looking forward to making some more announcements soon regarding other aspects of this tournament. Keep an eye out for the brochures at the local tackle stores some time in April. Hope you all will consider being a part of it this year so we can go annual and build from here on out. Stay tuned to the forum for more updates. Thanks for all the support!!


----------



## Bigg J

Does this mean that the ska is gonna come with their big fast boats and runnover all the yaks and slow boats and probly win.


----------



## Whitie9688

does it mean free miller lite?

:letsdrink


----------



## Tide In Knots

I'm sure there will be some big fast boats entered but the SKA will not be sanctioning this event. As for the free miller lite, I wouldn't bet on it. The good thing about the way this is set up is that you sign out at the captain's meeting. You can launch your boat from wherever you want and fish wherever you want but you have to bring your catch to the dock on the boat you fished in. This takes the boat race in the morning out of the equation. Even the big bertrams and such could compete in this with the fact you could be on site overnight and fish all day as long as your in line at the scales by 7pm. Also you only have one day of fishing. If you want to spend that time racing all over the gulf at 55mph then so be it but a line in the water is what it takes to catch a fish. The kayaks and pier guys are in a division that is self sufficient. They only make the payout from their divisions entry fees. Half is paid out, the other half to Covenant. It will be fun to see if the kayak guys weigh in some fish bigger than what gets hauled in by the big boats. In late may it is very possible to catch a big one close. Cobes can still be found around the big wrecks as well as AJ's. The $50 Target Weight Entry could be a good investment. 29.33lbs for any of the eligible species is a possible catch close to home. The single engine boat bonus is a first from what I've seen in recent years. This should be a fun event. I hope everyone else sees it that way too. A one day event certainly helps keep fuel costs low and we all know how valuable our time off is. I hope to see you all there. Let me know if I can answer any questions.


----------



## Bigg J

Sounds good. Good set-up.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

congrats brad. i am glad to see that all of your hard work is paying off. i will definitely see you at the the capt's meeting. hell, i'll buy you a beer or six (miller lite of course). the next two months are gonna suck cause i can't wait for tourney season to start. are there going to be any shirts printed for this tourney? my fishing shirt collection is getting old and tattered. thanks again for all that you have done to bring another tourney to our area.:toast


----------



## Tide In Knots

Yes there will be t-shirts. Each entry will receive 4 t-shirts.


----------



## gottafish

I'm looking forward to this event! Great job getting it all put together in its first year!:clap


----------



## David Ridenour

Specific Date? If I'm off, I might try to join or form a team.


----------



## JoeZ

It's May 24 at Lost Key Marina and Yacht Club.

For a first-year event, I think it'll be big.

Bigger than Brad had hoped when he started it that's for sure.


----------



## gottafish

Brad,

Is there going to be a website for this tournament?


----------



## Tide In Knots

probably not this year.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Beau Rivage Resort and Casino in Biloxi has contributed TWO prize packages consisting of a two night stay at the hotel, two production show tickets and dinner for two at Memphis Q restaurant in the resort. These prizes may be used to fill in for cash payouts if the minimum number of boats aren't met or will be used as door prizes at the captain's meeting.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

that's a pretty sporty prize by itself. it just keeps getting better :letsdrink


----------



## JoeZ

That's badass. You should give it to the dock crew member who hauls the most fish up and down all day. Or the guy that brings you the most beer over the course of the event.

Either way, it'd be mine.


----------



## miztergentz

Entry fee amount?


----------



## Tide In Knots

MizterGentz,

There is more information on the thread Perdido Key Mack Attack in this same section. To answer you question though, entry fee for boats is $300 and pier or kayak anglers is $30.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

$300 is a bargain for a quality tournament like this. I love the format and hope that it is a success the first year. Brad, I will be fishing if at all possible. Thanks for all of the hard work to put this together!


----------



## Tide In Knots

I dropped some pamphlets off at Half Hitch Tackle in Destin today for you guys over there to the east. Look for some in the local area over the weekend or next week.

Thanks for kind words Jake. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Tide In Knots

If you would like a pamphlet mailed directly to your home send you name and address to [email protected].

ALSO- Joe Z has agreed to give a free entry to his Queen of Kings Tournament to the runner up of the Jewelers Trade Shop Lady Angler Bonus.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Top Gun Tackle in Orange Beach has sponsored the Cobia Division. They will have live eels for the event. 

Wal Mart has sponsored the Junior Angler Bonus and that award is now GUARANTEED.

Thank you Wal Mart and Top Gun Tackle!!!

www.topguntackle.com


----------



## gottafish

Sounds like this tournament is coming together nicely! Great job and I am looking forward to entering this one! 

I also want to thank you for opening this up so that we kayak fishermen can participate, too. I think there will be a good turnoutfor that division and I hope other tournaments will see the need to maybe change the formats slightly to make room for the fastest growing saltwater category.


----------



## Tide In Knots

I dropped off some pamphlets Tuesday at Outcast and Daybreak Marina.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Brad,

Looks like things are coming together for you. Let me know if you need any help with anything. I don't start my new job until May 1 and my wife has plenty of free time as well being that she is not working now. I know you don't want to have a check out and I understand that, but what about the idea of at least having a lines in time and a stipulation that you must leave from Pensacola, Destin, or Perdido Pass because you know that some genius is going to sign out at the captain's meeting jump in his truck trailer his boat to Biloxiand run to the West Delta and have somebody bring his trailer back for him and then you have a Gulf of Mexico tournament just like ADSFR instead of a local tournament. I know the comments are going to start coming, but I just thought I would throw that out there. I have a couple of ideas for potential sponsors with contact infoif it is not too late. Just let me know.


----------



## Tide In Knots

David,

I appreciate your comments and ideas and understand that it is certainly possible with these rules for someone to accomplish that task. However, this is a one day tournament and if someone would like to go to all that trouble to win up to $5k so be it. I think that is what makes this event more intriguing. There are no guarantees that the West Delta will be "on" in that short period of time. You know how it is. 

It is entirely too late to make any rules changes as pamphlets are being distributed and printed daily not to mention I am previewing the brochure tomorrow. I would be interested in the sponsor referrals. I still have tee shirts to print so there is an opportunity for sponsors to get in on that action. Thanks for looking out.

Brad


----------



## Tide In Knots

There will be a prize drawing at the captain's meeting for all boat teams that enter before May 19th. $450-$500 value. Still finalizing this deal. Stay tuned.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

i just got my pamphlet in the mail brad. i will be cutting a check and putting it back in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Sounds good Shane!!

Anyone else wishing to have a pamphlet mailed to your home address please send me an email to [email protected] with your mailing info.

There will be a random drawing for allboat teamsentered by May 19th. It will be of a value greater than your entry fee.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Yeah Brad. My feelings are hurt:reallycrying. Hell I live 2 blocks away and I haven't gotten one in the mail. Are you trying to tell me something?:letsdrink


----------



## Tide In Knots

Got your entry Shane. Thanks for coming in early!! Your eligible for the drawing. Thanks to Team Wasabi from Taylorsville, GA for coming in early as well!!!

Enter by May 19th and you will be glad you gave yourself a chance at this amazing prize. Stay tuned, details are coming soon!


----------



## Tide In Knots

Brochures have been placed at Wal Mart on Hwy 29 and Creighton Rd. I placed some at Boaters World on 9th and Academy Sports in the Fishing Department. 

The big announcement on the prize for all early registered boats should come tomorrow afternoon/evening.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Ok guys here's the big announcement. 

If your entry is received by May 19th you will be eligible for the random drawing for an artificial reef donated by pensacolareefbuilders.com. This is a $450 value. We will be doing the drawing at the captains meeting after the rules have been covered and before the sign out opens.


----------



## Tide In Knots

When registering in advance (mailing in your entry) if you want to register for the optional cash awards prior to the meeting, please include a seperate check for each level you choose made payable to "Cash". Thank you.

Remember, when your register a boat entry by May 19th you will become eligible to win your very own private artificial reef to be placed by pensacolareefbuilders.com. There will be a random drawing at the meeting for all those eligible.

Brochures and pamphlets have been spread at different locations including Outcast, Gulf Breeze B&T, Wal Mart (Creighton Rd, Hwy29, Blue Angel), Academy (Davis Hwy), Top Gun Tackle (Orange Beach), Mo' Fishin' (Orange Beach), West Marine (Orange Beach and Barrancas), J&M Tackle (Orange Beach), Lost Key Marina and Yacht Club and Daybreak Marina.

If you need a pamphlet with rules, payouts and an entry form mailed to your home address then send an email to [email protected] with the address.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

less than a month to go. plenty of time to get pre-registered. lets help brad make the first miller lite mack attack a big one!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Dropped my entry in the mail this morning. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

Hey Brad, sorry if this question has already been asked but if you don't get the targeted number of boats (Which I really hope you do), which will you cut on a percentage basis, the number of places paidor the dollar amounts?


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Hey Jake I just had a great idea whether Brad gets the number of boats or not, how about Day Break throwing in a bounty for the boats that are Day Break Storage customers like Bow Down, Fully Involved (I doubt he kingfishes anymore though), of courseyou don't have to worry about me since I simply donate my entry fees to these things anyway,and I'm sure there are others. Like maybe 1 month's free rent for the top boat from Day Breakor for the overall winner if they are not a Day Break customer then some free gas???


----------



## Tide In Knots

You know Jake that is an excellent question. All along I have been saying to myself that I willreduce the payouts across the board by the percentage shy on entry. The reason being is that I like the structure of the event and don't want to have to tell someone who came in 8th that they aren't getting at least something back. However, I am willing to hear arguments and reasoning behind shortening the payout depth. Which do you prefer and why? Of course this doesnt mean that I will change my mind about how I feel now.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Weaver- Great news!!! Thanks for joining us.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Tide In Knots (5/4/2008)*You know Jake that is an excellent question. All along I have been saying to myself that I willreduce the payouts across the board by the percentage shy on entry. The reason being is that I like the structure of the event and don't want to have to tell someone who came in 8th that they aren't getting at least something back. However, I am willing to hear arguments and reasoning behind shortening the payout depth. Which do you prefer and why? Of course this doesnt mean that I will change my mind about how I feel now.


Hey Brad. Here are my thoughts on this for what it is worth and again coming from a guy that does not have a lot of experience in running a tournament, but does have quited a bit as a participant and cashing a few checks. This is always one of the biggest debates on any local tournament or tournament circuit. Especially being a new tournamentabigfirst place prize is going to get you increased participation, but paying out alarger number of boatsis goingto get you more happy participants and amuch better chance of them coming back for next year. Being that this is going to be a fairly local tournament and not a whole lot of people coming in from out of town and not any Professional Teams they won't be upset if their 1st place prize is not what is advertised and they don't take home a bunch of money being that mostthese teams are not looking to make a living at it. Who's going to complain if they win and onlymake $3000 on a $300 entry fee. That's still a pretty good return on investment. Plusthistournament is to benefit a pretty good cause so I hope people remember that. With that being saidas much work you have been putting into it, I am sure you will hit your target number of boats.:clap


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

David, I'll talk to the bossman about something for the top Day Break boat but I wouldn't hold your breath. Brad, I think either way will work, it just probably needs to be addressed at the captains meeting so there are no surprises for people when they get their checks. It sounds like you have already figured it out, and that's probably the same thing I would do. I hope that you get your target number of boats but you always have to prepare for the worst. I have been promoting it as much as possible to many of our boats here and hopefully you will have a great turnout. I know that you have worked your tail off and you have already accomplished a ton especially for this being the first year of this event. With fuel prices the way they are, the one day format will be a very popular idea.


----------



## diesel84

I can't wait, this will be my first tournament. And it is for a good cause. It will be a late b-day present for myself, the last b-day present for myself was my first boat. I always get myself a b-day present every year. Cuz nobody else does. :moon. Just kidding they do I just use my b-day as an excuse to spend money. Good luck to everyone.:letsparty 

:bump:bump


----------



## Tide In Knots

One week left to get eligible for the early entry reef drawing. Get those entries in by May 19th for a shot at your own private artificial reef.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

hey brad, any projected numbers yet? does it look like you'll hit the mark?


----------



## brnbser

haven't prepaid but we are in


----------



## Tide In Knots

It's starting to pick up as we approach the deadline for early entry and eligibility for the artificial reef drawing.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

Good to hear Brad. I would like to urge all of you anglers out there that have always wanted to fish a tournament to enter this one. Or for all of you seasoned vets, this will be a great way to dial in your skills before the rest of the tourneys start. I have heard alot of griping over he years aboutnot enough local events. Lets allpitch in to keep this one around.It's going to be a great event.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

> *Strictly Bizness (5/13/2008)*Good to hear Brad. I would like to urge all of you anglers out there that have always wanted to fish a tournament to enter this one. Or for all of you seasoned vets, this will be a great way to dial in your skills before the rest of the tourneys start. I have heard alot of griping over he years aboutnot enough local events. Lets allpitch in to keep this one around.It's going to be a great event.


Yeah what he said. And don't fortget it's basically a free entry fee since it is tax deductible being the check is made out to Covenant Hospice so be sure and save your receipts and cashed checks to give to the tax man.:letsdrink


----------



## Tide In Knots

Shane makes a very good point....if you want quality local tournaments to exist and succeed, regardless of what the targeted species are and whether or not it's sponsored by "your brand of beer", you have to participate to give it a pulse. Tommy's Outcast Inshore Slam coming up this weekend, The Miller Lite Mack Attack May 24 and The Queen of Kings on May 31 won't be around next year if we don't have some participants to makethem a success. Please support the events where your equipment and skill level will allow and go out and have a good time. On any given day, it could be your day to win.


----------



## gottafish

I have fished for 37 years, lived in FL for 9 and really got into saltwater fishing then. I had never fished in a tournament until 1.5 years ago. I placed in the first couple of tournaments that I entered and became addicted. I have placed in 6 of the first 7 tournaments that I have fished in and never knew just how fun fishing could be!!! :letsdrink I don't know how long the streak will go, but the important thing is that I'm doing what I love, contributingto great causesand there is always free giveaways for more fishing stuff! (I didn't even realize there are tax advantages, too.) Bonus: The wife doesn't seem to mind my absense as much when there is the potential of bringing home some cash. :heart)

I was really excited when Brad started asking for feedback on this new tournament last December and hope to see it again next year. Let's help this one stick!


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Brad,

My entry form and check should be in your mailbox when you get home. If it is not, let me know because I hand delivered it. Too cheap to spend the money on a stamp. Looking forward to it. What about that 7:00pm scales close. Kind of late isn't it especially for us weekend warrior types?

David


----------



## bonita dan

Well,looks like I'll be fishing aboard the Set4Life. Trying to knock some rust off the ole bones to get ready for another tourney.(BRRRP!) Should be a good time and looking forward to this,Thanks Brad.


----------



## Tide In Knots

7pm too late????? Complaining about extra time to get to the scales????? I've never heard of this tactic before. A full day of fishing!!! That's what's up. You are more than welcome to show up at 3 if you wish.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Come on now Brad who said anything about complaining? I am just worried about my fellow anglers having to navigate their way back home in the dark after a 12 hourday of adult beverages and kingfishing. And trust me brother ifwe should so happen to have a 50lb king jump in our boat (because that is the only it will happen) we will see you at 2:30pm.

David


----------



## Tide In Knots

I hope you are there early! That's always a good sign.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Teams Feeding Frenzy, Kingscape and Bow Down.....I have received your entries and you are eligible for the reef drawing. Thanks for coming in early!!!!


----------



## Feeding Frenzy

Oh hell! With those guys in now I may have to go to the pier division. Damn. I'm glad I still have my pier rod unpacked. So what do you have now 9 or 10 pre-registered now with 4 more days to go for early entry. Hell that's more than most SKA events. Nice job.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Not many ladies showing up on the entry forms so far. There is a $1000 gift certificate up for grabs on the heaviest fish caught by a lady angler and the runner up will receive free entry to the Queen of Kings event May31.


----------



## Tide In Knots

Tomorrow (Mon May 19th) is the last day to enter early to be eligible for the private artificial reef drawing. I will be at the PNJ Hook Line and Sinker Seminar at Flounder's on Pensacola Beach at 6:30pm accepting last minute early entries. 

You will still be able to register for the tournament via mailthrough Friday May 23 or up until 9pm at the captain's meeting at Hub Stacey's at the Point.


----------



## user285

Brad, how about getting some coordinates up or a map up for Lost Key Marina, for the people that don't know or are not sure if they knowwhere it is :doh did lost balls golf course open a marina:banghead See everyone at the captains meeting:letsdrink


----------



## Strictly Bizness

Doug, just trim 2 of your motors out of the water and follow us to the scalesoke .... and, no that would not qualify you guys for the single engine bonus


----------



## Tide In Knots

The link below isa google map to Hub Stacey's at the Point the site for the Captains Meeting.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=5851+Galvez+Rd,+Pensacola,+Escambia,+Florida+32507,+United+States&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=29.025693,59.414063&ie=UTF8&cd=1&geocode=0,30.314602,-87.441575&ll=30.363989,-87.441559&spn=0.246463,0.464172&z=11&iwloc=addr

The link below is a google map to Lost Key Marina and Yacht Club. From the water, look for the Miller Lite Banner on the pier. The marina is between Landfall and Southwind behind the big condo. Enter the west side of the fuel dock. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=10045+Sinton+Dr,+Pensacola,+Escambia,+Florida+32507,+United+States&sll=30.363989,-87.441559&sspn=0.246463,0.464172&ie=UTF8&ll=30.346213,-87.378902&spn=0.023406,0.07021&z=13&iwloc=addr

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Tide In Knots

The tournament will be televised on the Hooked Up TV Show that is broadcast on WJTC-44 Cox ch 12 at 8:30am May 31. Don't forget to set your DVR so you won't miss it while you're fishing the Queen of Kings Tournament.


----------



## Strictly Bizness

Brad, you are definitely pulling out all of the stops. What more could a team want? Local tournament, great cause, Beer sponsor, awesome marina for weigh ins, and now a TV crew.... :bowdown


----------



## brnbser

*SWEEEET!*



*SATURDAY
*WEST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. ISOLATED
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## Tide In Knots

You just had to go there huh Scott!!!!


----------



## user285

> *brnbser (5/22/2008)**SWEEEET!*
> 
> 
> 
> *SATURDAY
> *WEST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. ISOLATED
> SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.






:banghead:banghead:banghead THANKS SCOTT:doh


----------



## brnbser

like I said on KC, double that forecast and it will be the best seas I've fished in this yr.........bad seas = fewer boats = less $

I was in 3-4 all day yesterday with THREE non-fishermen types hanging over the side........it's all good as long as I'm on the water

be optomistic fellas, this is a capts' choice, we've paid, if it's 5-7 we're still going



EDIT>>>>besides, somebody had to do it right


----------



## SET 4 Life

hahahahaha....thats too much! Better take some body guards to the Captains Meeting....

hahahahahaha


----------



## Strictly Bizness

dammit scott. keep in mind that you fish a 31, are you trying to jinx it for us guys in the class boats? if i bring my daughter to the capts meeting, i am going to say "morgan, this is mr. scott, he is the nice man that you are supposed to kick in the shins sweetie...." ha ha ha...

no worries, i have been wanting to post it all week. see you guys at the capts meeting. ITS FINALLY HERE!!!!! now the worldwind begins!!!!

LOU- we will miss you man. wish you were here!!!


----------



## Tide In Knots

Man I'm really excited....I feel like a new dad or something. Are ya'll as excited as I am.....we may have a new local king tournament for a few years to come!!!!


----------



## LATERALINE

Leavin for Perdido Tomorow!! Very Excited!!!!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tide In Knots

25 boats....16 open/9 23ft.and under......8 kayaks and 4 pier anglers registered. Good luck to all the anglers. Thanks for supporting the tournament in it's start up year and for helping Covenant Hospice.

Spectators are welcome at the weigh in's from 3-7pm Saturday at Lost Key Marina and Yacht Club.


----------



## Tide In Knots

My Dinghy won with a 40.50. Dream Weaver was 2nd with a 40.10. I'll post the remainder of the results tomorrow. Congrats to James and John and the crew on their first WIN!!!!


----------

